# Your desktop and classical music folder(s)



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

I dont know if there is similar or same thread (I searched) but anyway, I imagined this thread as a place for posting screenshots of your desktops and classical music folders if you have digitalised versions of your music.

P.S. If this is not a right section for such thread, please move it somewhere else.

Lets start.








Still under construction


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Great idea, I'll have to find a new image hosting service though as Photobucket seems to have sold out to some other interest and I cannot get into it anymore. But mine are simply in folders and sub folders and somewhat categorized.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

I make icons with the photo/portrait of the composer for each folder... 
Its aesthetically beautiful (in my opinion) and in some way more accessible.


----------

